# Building a 1911



## Linkinlog (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone have some good links on building a 1911? Also, any suggestions for books & videos to buy?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can get books and videos at :http://www.midwayusa.com/ or http://www.brownells.com/
I highly recommend The Colt .45 Automatic by Jerry Kuhnhausen. Good luck.


----------

